
MakerBot lays off 20% of its staff for the second time this year - SSilver2k2
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/8/9477999/makerbot-layoffs-employees-lawsuit
======
eonw
this isn't really surprising, the number of printer makers is too large for
the market to support, certainly if you arent super lean in operations. this
is a thinning of the herd and time for M&A in that space.

